# Reptile shop/Rescue centre



## Rocks1991 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,
Wasn't sure where to post this but I am in the process of looking into setting up a reptile rescue centre/shop in Cambridge Cambridgeshire. Who thinks this is a good idea and is it something you feel we may need in this area?
Thanks,
Roxy :2thumb:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Rocks1991 said:


> Hello,
> Wasn't sure where to post this but I am in the process of looking into setting up a reptile rescue centre/shop in Cambridge Cambridgeshire. Who thinks this is a good idea and is it something you feel we may need in this area?
> Thanks,
> Roxy :2thumb:


Hi 

You might want to post this in the various reptile forums on here 

I dont really know about setting somthing like that up but you would really need to know a lot about various reptiles and take into account the amount of time such an endeavour would consume 

If you decided you would rehome unwanted pets to people you may need to look at legally binding contracts that would prevent someone selling a reptile they rehomed (My friend rehomed a labrador from a rescue centre on the proviso he did not use it for breeding purposes nor would he sell it)

There is a whole manner of things so you would need to research 

I dont live in the area so I dont know what sort of rescue facilites you have there for reptiles 

Its a great idea though especially if you are lacking in dedicated reptile rescue

All the best with it


----------



## Brandanpicking (Dec 2, 2012)

I think that, it's a very good idea I live in the area and I got 14 month old bearded dragon given to me with the tank bulbs whole set up, plus the lack of facilities in this area it would work I'm not an expert but I go into my local shop at least every week and see 2-3 little kids getting tortoise and so on... I would say probly one out of six sold are looked after right, the people that but them have no idea they have bought the reptile then ask questions. The person that gave me the lizard even said it wouLd be great if there was a shelter for reptiles around the area as he was looking every fir the lizard (he was moving to aus a didn't know what to do with her.) but I would recommend researching in the idea first


----------

